# Lea is on her way to N.H with Megan



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

I have some pictures but I'm not sure how to get more than one on a post at a time. I will keep adding some. She looks very well and I'm sure that she will be so happy to finally get home.

Lea and Megan










Lea










Lea










bwoz's 8 mo old pup Banner:










Sasha and Lea:


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

this girl is seeing more of the country than i've seen!!!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Yippee! She looks to be doing great. Thanks for the pictures and update.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Great shots! Someone should do a slideshow... The Adventures of Lea on Her Yellow Brick Road, Paved with Gold of Course!


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

I know that Barb has some pictures too but she might still be on her way home. It was a really nice day here in New England. Almost warm enough where you don't need a jacket. It will be wonderful when she can finally get all the way home and settle in.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Go, Lea, go!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Kim, I think Carriag (Betty) is doing both a web site and writing a magazine article about Lea's story. She asked last night that everyone should save full sized pictures of the journey in case she needs them for the article.



Kimm said:


> Great shots! Someone should do a slideshow... The Adventures of Lea on Her Yellow Brick Road, Paved with Gold of Course!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

awww yay more pics!!! She is gonna definitely need a rest once she makes it home!!!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Thanks for the pics... she looks great!!!!

I she lost both the adjustable collar with the tag, and the bandanna somewhere...


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Closer and closer to home for the lady! Great pictures.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

these are great!


----------



## Megan B (Mar 25, 2006)

Note the death grip I have on her in every shot. I had a horrible dream last night that she got away from me and as a result, gripped that leash with all I had today. It's not like she was a flight risk, in fact, she was pulling for Margo's(EddieME) car when we got to Portsmouth. It's almost like she knows whats going on. 
Note - there were two plastic bags that Barb gave me at the pick up. One is a gift from her daughter, the other I'm not sure because I didn't open it.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

i would be holding her leash for dear life too!! i wouldnt want to be the one to have to come back here and say i lost her!!


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

missmarstar said:


> this girl is seeing more of the country than i've seen!!!


That is so strange, this is what crossed my mind too.
Maybe one day, if there is no senior Golden to be transported, I'll ask my precious members to take senior Joe for a ride.

Anyhow, thanks guys. Awesome job. I am proud of you, like you can't imagine. Thanks.

Joe


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

The other bag is her important stuff


----------



## Megan B (Mar 25, 2006)

Well, it's a good thing her important stuff is still with her! 
I wasn't sure about food, I assume the sleep over houses have that covered.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Joe said:


> That is so strange, this is what crossed my mind too.
> Maybe one day, if there is no senior Golden to be transported, I'll ask my precious members to take senior Joe for a ride.


seriously! i could use a good road trip.. lets arrange a transport for me across the country and back


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Seriously... I would also go for it.

...but lets not hijack this thread


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

She still looks great. I cant wait to see the reunion. I see her smile still


----------

